# Remove Brunition from Barrel



## 19978 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey everybody. Brand new to the forum and hoping to get some good info. I am looking at buying beretta's brunition coated 96 barrel. Here is a link to it, Beretta Accessories

My question is this. I want to know if I can remove the brunition finish and have a SS barrel. How would I do this? Would it polish up nice? Most importantly would it rust easily without the brunition? It will be a secondary barrel and I want to be able to tell at a glance which barrel it is. Thanks for the help


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

You can remove Melonite coating with a bowl of vinegar (soak barrel overnight), and then some stainless polish, 600 grit sand-paper, and some time... It works fine.

Not sure with this finish, but it will likely work...










JW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly, I'd just try to put a WTB ad for an Inox 96 barrel at the Beretta Forum website. 

Unless you beadblast the barrel afterwards, it probably won't look that great. Remember, the barrel isn't covered by the slide on a Beretta. So, you'll see the entire length of the barrel


----------



## Ric70506 (Aug 27, 2011)

The barrel you gave the link to IS a stainless steel factory barrel that Beretta applied their spray on Bruniton finish to. So in answer to your question, if you remove the Bruniton finish, you would end up with a stainless steel barrel. This barrel is on sale, comes with the locking block, AND has the factory target crown. This is a good buy and is a nice barrel. I would suggest that you bead blast the Bruniton finish off using a very fine class bead. You can then sand and polish the barrel until you achieve whatever kind of finish you are looking for. I don't know where you plan on storing your barrel, but if you keep it oiled up while it is storage, I don't think you would have any problem with it rusting up. You might want to do a search in the Smithing Maintenance section of the "other" Beretta Forum. Several people have polished their barrel and reported on how they did it and posted pictures of their results. Good luck.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Honestly, I'd just try to put a WTB ad for an Inox 96 barrel at the Beretta Forum website.
> 
> Unless you beadblast the barrel afterwards, it probably won't look that great. Remember, the barrel isn't covered by the slide on a Beretta. So, you'll see the entire length of the barrel


I'm with you on that one!


----------

